# Repashy shelf life question(yes, I know 6 months)



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

So everybody seems to recommend that supplements be stored in refrigerator and discarded after 6 months, but I can't find any scientific studies to back this recommended practice. I have always abided by this rule, but I just pulled out the bottle from the fridge and noticed the "best buy date" is in 2018. If there is scientific evidence that supports the degradation rate at 6 months to be deemed significant enough to reduce effectiveness, why would Allen Repashy suggest or insinuate otherwise? After all, it is in his best interest to have a shorter expiration time. Thanks for any info you can shed on the subject. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

The best buy date is irrelevant to replacing used vitamin powder because the bottle is sealed until opened by the purchaser. There are others like Ed that can go into greater detail, but once opened and exposed to air some of the contents will begin to degrade and oxidize. Refrigeration after opening slows said degradation.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Look into the shelf life of vitamin A after it has been 100% exposed to air. Because that's what we are dealing with, with a finely ground powder. In a pill, the outer layer would take the worst of the degradation. In a powder, the moment you open your bag, it begins to oxidize.
Before you open your bag, however, it's airtight. I don't know if he vacuum packs, or, I believe it's called nitrogen packing. Basically, if you remove the *ox*ygen, it doesn't *ox*idize.

Allen would not, and did not, insinuate anything that would be bad for your frogs. Nutrition is not a little side gig for Allen. Repashy Superfoods is his life, has been for a long time, and I promise he knows more about nutrition and shelf life, than you or I do.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Pumilo said:


> Look into the shelf life of vitamin A after it has been 100% exposed to air. Because that's what we are dealing with, with a finely ground powder. In a pill, the outer layer would take the worst of the degradation. In a powder, the moment you open your bag, it begins to oxidize.
> 
> Before you open your bag, however, it's airtight. I don't know if he vacuum packs, or, I believe it's called nitrogen packing. Basically, if you remove the *ox*ygen, it doesn't *ox*idize.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your response, however you are simply reiterating the recommendation of 6 months without providing specific details on the actual retained percentages of vitamins over time, under various storage conditions. Some research I have seen, claims 90% retention of vitamin a after 6 months at room temperature. This was for fortified wheat flour, and may be diffferent than the powder supplements. 

Secondly, I did not accuse Repashy of anything I simply asked why the "best by" date recommendation from the manufacture differed from the recommendations on this board. The problem with printed dates on products is that there is no standards for them and what exactly they mean to the consumer. Consumers are left guessing as to what exactly the date means. 

Lastly, I am starting to see why so many people have left this board, but continue with the hobby. This place is supposed to be about discussion, ideas, questions and knowledge sharing, but there seem to be a handful of users that simply want to make it known that they more experienced and of higher knowledge than others. This is why new users are complaining about the 25 post rule. They are afraid to ask a question or make a comment for fear of being belittled by a few members, so they go ahead and make their 25 posts of "nice job!" and "looks good". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

Timbow said:


> Thanks for your response, however you are simply reiterating the recommendation of 6 months without providing specific details on the actual retained percentages of vitamins over time, under various storage conditions. Some research I have seen, claims 90% retention of vitamin a after 6 months at room temperature. This was for fortified wheat flour, and may be diffferent than the powder supplements.
> 
> Secondly, I did not accuse Repashy of anything I simply asked why the "best by" date recommendation from the manufacture differed from the recommendations on this board. The problem with printed dates on products is that there is no standards for them and what exactly they mean to the consumer. Consumers are left guessing as to what exactly the date means.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I don't necessarily agree with that last statement. While statements by board members may seem harsh, it is all part of the learning process. I am nearly 100% sure Pumilo, IN NO WAY, meant to enforce his "superiority" in knowledge, I guess you can say, in a negative way. He did it because it was important that you and others learn an important lesson. I mean, let's be honest. All the rules in place are done for the good of the community. The 25 post rule ensures that beginners develop credibility for future Marketplace reference and also "forces" them to learn by directing them to beneficial threads. Would you like to be scammed like by that tomatofrog member?

Also, we can all agree that Pumilo and Repashy know WAY more than we do. They aren't trying to show off how superior they are, they are trying to improve the hobby so that it remains consistent even when others join it to! You don't want your child joining a hobby full of hybrids and having flashbacks about when dart frogs were "pure"! At our current trajectory, it seems as though the strictness in our members keeps our hobby consistent rather than remaining silent when places like Dart Frog Warehouse try to taint the hobby for money interest. The only reason all members seem to be so strict when discussing topics such as hybridization and vitamins is that these lessons represent a vital part to what our hobby consists of. In short, would you rather be safe, and maybe get reprimanded for thinking about something that is condemned in the hobby, or risk not being able to get your question answered, and ending up leaving the hobby with dead frogs. All responses are done for your and your frogs good. Funny enough, threads about hybrids are the fastest to get answered to !

To be honest, I'm pretty proud of our community for being able to maintain the central aspects of our hobby! Sorry for the rant, I can say more but I'm done for now.

Just remember: ALL FOR YOUR OWN GOOD!


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 6, 2012)

Timbow said:


> Secondly, I did not accuse Repashy of anything I simply asked why the "best by" date recommendation from the manufacture differed from the recommendations on this board. The problem with printed dates on products is that there is no standards for them and what exactly they mean to the consumer. Consumers are left guessing as to what exactly the date means.


It's not uncommon for sealed products to have a long shelf life but a short usage time once opened. Think of sandwich meat or bacon, it may have a shelf life of months but one you open the packet you've got a few days to use it.
I don't have any specific information on vitamins so I'll be following along on this one.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Timbo, my deepest apologies for trying to help. We could discuss it further, but I can take a subtle hint. Best of luck.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Pumilio,

This is not the way I wanted this thread to go. I apologize to you for my last comment, which was not well thought out. I would also appreciate if everyone would let this thread die and NOT post to it any further. This is a prime example of what I hate seeing on these boards, people getting offended and accusational(ME) over comments. Again, I apologize to you and to any/all members whom have read/commented and kindly ask that we let this thread die.

Tim


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Andrew Lee said:


> Hmm, I don't necessarily agree with that last statement. While statements by board members may seem harsh, it is all part of the learning process. I am nearly 100% sure Pumilo, IN NO WAY, meant to enforce his "superiority" in knowledge, I guess you can say, in a negative way. He did it because it was important that you and others learn an important lesson. I mean, let's be honest. All the rules in place are done for the good of the community. The 25 post rule ensures that beginners develop credibility for future Marketplace reference and also "forces" them to learn by directing them to beneficial threads. Would you like to be scammed like by that tomatofrog member?
> 
> Also, we can all agree that Pumilo and Repashy know WAY more than we do. They aren't trying to show off how superior they are, they are trying to improve the hobby so that it remains consistent even when others join it to! You don't want your child joining a hobby full of hybrids and having flashbacks about when dart frogs were "pure"! At our current trajectory, it seems as though the strictness in our members keeps our hobby consistent rather than remaining silent when places like Dart Frog Warehouse try to taint the hobby for money interest. The only reason all members seem to be so strict when discussing topics such as hybridization and vitamins is that these lessons represent a vital part to what our hobby consists of. In short, would you rather be safe, and maybe get reprimanded for thinking about something that is condemned in the hobby, or risk not being able to get your question answered, and ending up leaving the hobby with dead frogs. All responses are done for your and your frogs good. Funny enough, threads about hybrids are the fastest to get answered to !
> 
> ...


Thanks for this response Andrew, you stopped me from responding on this part of the topic so I appreciate it. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

